# Meet Milo. 12 weeks old. First budgie. Am I doing ok?



## Mattallic (Jul 3, 2017)

Good morning everyone.

I've never been on a budgie forum or a bird one for that matter. This is my first budgie and first bird overall.

I went and fetched him last Thursday (29th June). I'm struggling to read his body language and I also understand he is still very young, but am I on the right track?

He didn't eat for the first 2 days, but that's apparently normal. He's now eating and drinking as he should and seems happy. I put my hand to the cage and at first he run, but didn't take long to get curious. I wanted to test him to see where we stand with each other at the moment. I put my hand in the cage and he ran. Then over the past 24 - 48 hours he's started stepping up, well after he's thought about it for around 5 minutes lol or unless he's on his swing. If he's on his swing, you'll get no attention from him.

Then this morning this happened (see attatched image). He ate from my hand. I couldn't believe it. I did notice though, the closer I brought him to the cage door, he moved further away from the food and closer to inside his cage.

Any input would be great.

Thank you for your time,
Matt.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Generally, it is recommended you don't try touching your budgie or getting him onto your hand for the first two weeks in order to give him time to settle into his new environment.

When budgies first come into our homes, they are often submissive because they are very scared.

You need to work very slowly with him. 
Since he's accepting you right now, be sure you don't rush him and go only at his pace.
Recognize he may suddenly want nothing to do with you as he becomes more comfortable in his home.

If/when that happens, you'll need to take a couple of steps backward in the Taming/Bonding process.
Then simply put your hand in his cage and hold it still. Let him come to you, don't move it toward him if he tries to avoid it.

It's too soon to be bringing him out of his cage.
His cage is his "safe" place and he needs time to adapt.

It sounds as if you're off to a great start so far!
:thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee has given great advice  It's important to take a step back and let him settle into his new life for a couple weeks without touching him. During this time, you can read to him, talk with him, etc. to make him accustomed to you. After this time, you can begin where you left off, offering him millet from your hand, etc. 

Milo is adorable! I hope to see more of him soon!

You've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies :thumbup:

Be sure to look through the links provided by FaeryBee, which include the Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care 

I hope to see you and your budgie around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome.
He is adorable 
And as the others said, just be patient and work at his pace, you seem to be doing great, but do not get frustrated if things suddenly seem to be going backwards, it's perfectly normal, these little beings are very stubborn at times as I'm sure you will find out in time


----------



## Mattallic (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I'm going to take the advice on board and let him be for the next week or so, or until he's more confident.

I'm forever talking to him and my misses words "You talk better to the bird than you do me" lol. 

Thank you again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We can make this thread into a "Training Journal" for you to keep track of your progress with Milo if you'd like.

Just send me a quick Private Message and I'll be happy to handle it for you. :wave:*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Milo is a little cutie...looking forward to seeing more photos and following his training.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, welcome Matt :wave:. Milo is precious! Good advice given above. I'm looking forward to seeing progress upcoming.


----------

